# Metadaten für Tabellen in der Datenbank



## MQue (2. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

ist es eigentlich möglich, für eine Tabelle in einer Datenbank Metadaten zu definieren, z.B.: das alle Datensätze in meiner Tabelle einen Offset von z.B. 20 haben oder das, wenn ich die Werte auslese und in einem Graphen anzeige, die Anzeige z.B. grün sein soll,

Ist es generell möglich, Metadaten zu einen Tabelle in einer Datenbank zu speichern?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten,

lg


----------



## Bert Brenner (2. Jun 2008)

Ist doch ganz einfach, speicher dir die Informationen in einer dafür angeleten Tabelle oder erweiter die vorhandenen.


----------



## MQue (2. Jun 2008)

naja erweitern macht keinen Sinn, da diese Metainfo für alle Datensätze gelten soll und ich dann eine neue Spalte hinzufügen müsste und dann in dieser Spalte immer das gleiche drinnenstehen würde,
Das mit einer "infotabelle" wäre vielleicht eine Idee aber gibt es keine Möglichkeit, dass man direkt an der Tabelle irgendwelche Informationen anbringt, 
Ich glaub ichhab da mal was gelesen??


----------



## SlaterB (2. Jun 2008)

allerhöchstens gibt es simple Kommentare zu Tabellen/ Spalten, zumindest in Oracle,
aber ob man die auslesen kann?..


----------



## maki (2. Jun 2008)

> z.B.: das alle Datensätze in meiner Tabelle einen Offset von z.B. 20 haben


Was soll denn ein "Offset von z.B. 20" sein???



> wenn ich die Werte auslese und in einem Graphen anzeige, die Anzeige z.B. grün sein soll,


Das gehört doch nicht in die DB.


----------



## tfa (2. Jun 2008)

Michael1234 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ist es eigentlich möglich, für eine Tabelle in einer Datenbank Metadaten zu definieren, z.B.: das alle Datensätze in meiner Tabelle einen Offset von z.B. 20 haben oder das, wenn ich die Werte auslese und in einem Graphen anzeige, die Anzeige z.B. grün sein soll,


Aus Datenbanksicht sind das keine Metadaten, sondern Anwendungsdaten. Die Lösung mit einer Tabelle für diese Infos scheint mir am sinnvollsten.


----------

